# Moen "Anabelle" kitchen faucet review



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I really liked this faucet. It was well made and installs lightning fast. The spray pattern switch on the pull-out sprayer has a nice function not found on most center pull-out faucets. If you rock the switch in the upward position and hold it there it stops the water flow. Seems like a nice feature for water savings. If you are rinsing dishes you can hold the sprayer normally and stop the water flow in between dishes simply by holding the switch down with some more pressure.

The installation was a breeze. Moen supply's a throw away plastic deep socket to set the retaining nut with. The sprayer hose just clicks together with and o-ring seal and clip. Like most Moen faucets, there is a built in foam seal on both the soap dish escutcheon and the faucet escutcheon. They counter weight for the sprayer just clips together as well. The 
integral braided supply tubes are 30" long so they fir most installations.

It looks like it has the ceramic disk cartridge in it though I did not take it apart.

All in all, a nice faucet. 5 out of 5 pipe wrenches.

$220.00 price tag.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks pretty nice, similar to the Grohe Ladylux, and several hundred cheaper:thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

moen rep said that the professional line will soon be made in the usa....showed me a commercial lav faucet yesterday that resembled the chateau w/lever handle....thing was solid brass had to weigh 10 pounds list was 139.00


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I like Moen for a single handle kitchen faucet, didn't think they switched to a ceramic disc though, not sure I like that if it's true. Delta has a similar kitchen faucet that also stops waterflow by pushing the button. They seem to be a little lighter and I'm not sold on the DST cartridge yet, so for kitchen faucets lately I sell/recomend Moen.


----------

